# Sticky  Intro to Clicker Training (perfect for puppies!)



## MaggieRoseLee

Here's some great info to start up with:

Clicker Training: Marking Your Dog's Successful Behavior





 




 




 




 




 




 
Feel free to add your favorite clicker training tips/informational sites to this sticky to help everyone!


----------



## brondevenish

Super info, thank you for posting!


----------



## smdaigle

I haven't watched the first two (yet) but watched the other two a couple of weeks ago before I got my first clicker. I found these to be very helpful. 

After watching the "Leave It" video I questioned whether you could really get success as quickly as he did on that video so I sat down with Ridley and tried to duplicate what he did and guess what, it worked! That was a couple of weeks ago and while I still have to reinforce this some Ridley understands the "Leave It" command!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

General puppy training info:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Click/treat WAY WAY WAY WAT more often. More clicks. More treats. More having your dog know he's a rocket scientist and always right.





 




 
Work on this 'trick'


----------



## bboylayz

Tab on youtube is awesome! I've watched every one of his videos multiple times. Kikopup is also amazing. They go hand in hand. Here is a sample of one of Kikopup's videos:






They both have tons to say on the matter and everything they say/show is very well thought out. Clicker training is a lifestyle not just a training method


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Yep, I subscribe to both their channels - really excellent stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

GAMES use the clicker to start training GAMES!

Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick <--click that 






 




 
And for those that STILL think using a clicker and teaching tricks has no correlation to REAL dog training.... here's the same trainer from above and she JUST won a July 2012 Agility Championship with her dog. Trained with a clicker.


----------



## denis57

Great videos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty

Trying to 'load the clicker' ended up making my puppy vomit and threw off her whole eating / bowel movements schedule.


----------



## NancyJ

I loaded the clicker with puppy kibble
I found this gem at petsmart 

Clik Stik - Premier Pet


Along with a nice bait pouch


----------



## Magnolia

You have excellent timing. I plan to start clicker training today. Thanks!


----------



## RileyMay

I have been clicker training my dog Banjo for 4 years in January. I'm am clicker training Riley as well. I'm taking my time with her before teaching tricks. The only tricks she knows is paw and spin. The rest is Obedience. Although she only knows Sit, Lay Down, Come, and Stand. It's a great start though!! I highly recommend clicker training, but please do remember it's not for every dog in my honest opinion. I will be the first to admit that I do use a prong on Riley, but that's only to teach her to stop pulling because with trying to clicker train her to stop isn't working, as with the prong it does. We're finally making some progress, it's not a lot, but at least it's working. I am all for using different tools on my dogs', but that's if I have a proffesional help me, and teach me how to use it the right way. Although, I won't put a shock collar on my dog. I don't mind others using the shock collar on their dogs', and won't bash them for it either. It's something that works for the dog, and for the owner too. I respect every training tool out there, even if I don't agree with using it on my dog. Anyways, clicker training is fun. I will continue to use it with Riley and Banjo, as well as the prong. Also, just to add, what I'm trying to say is don't shy away from those "cruel" dog training tools. Try some of them out. It's not as bad as a lot of people think. I use to HATE the prong collar, but it's now something I like using on my dogs' because, again, it WORKS! Okay, I'm done! Ha! Hope I made sense typing this!

Happy Training,

RileyMay :gsdbeggin::gsdsit:


----------



## hoocli

Have you tried this?






I haven't been able to personally, but I've read it in multiple books and other sources.





RileyMay said:


> I have been clicker training my dog Banjo for 4 years in January. I'm am clicker training Riley as well. I'm taking my time with her before teaching tricks. The only tricks she knows is paw and spin. The rest is Obedience. Although she only knows Sit, Lay Down, Come, and Stand. It's a great start though!! I highly recommend clicker training, but please do remember it's not for every dog in my honest opinion. I will be the first to admit that I do use a prong on Riley, but that's only to teach her to stop pulling because with trying to clicker train her to stop isn't working, as with the prong it does. We're finally making some progress, it's not a lot, but at least it's working. I am all for using different tools on my dogs', but that's if I have a proffesional help me, and teach me how to use it the right way. Although, I won't put a shock collar on my dog. I don't mind others using the shock collar on their dogs', and won't bash them for it either. It's something that works for the dog, and for the owner too. I respect every training tool out there, even if I don't agree with using it on my dog. Anyways, clicker training is fun. I will continue to use it with Riley and Banjo, as well as the prong. Also, just to add, what I'm trying to say is don't shy away from those "cruel" dog training tools. Try some of them out. It's not as bad as a lot of people think. I use to HATE the prong collar, but it's now something I like using on my dogs' because, again, it WORKS! Okay, I'm done! Ha! Hope I made sense typing this!
> 
> Happy Training,
> 
> RileyMay :gsdbeggin::gsdsit:


----------



## RileyMay

hoocli said:


> Have you tried this?
> 
> How to teach your dog to STOP pulling! (part 1) - YouTube
> 
> I haven't been able to personally, but I've read it in multiple books and other sources.


I have not tried that, but it wasn't her fault. I couldn't find where I was making the mistake, but I am happy to tell you...She no longer pulls. I don't even need the prong anymore.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

So teaching tricks and using a clicker just got a National Championship for Sylvia Trkman and her pup Bu (July 2012)


----------



## Maika

I amin Spain andcould do with a few of these clickers which are not sold here. Does anybody know a UK source who will send to Spain. Thanks.


----------



## AllyMW

I know if you have an iphone they have free Clicker Apps.


----------



## gaia_bear

clickertraining.com ships internationally


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*New clicker video on teaching the 'leave it'*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

LOVE this new video about clicker training a puppy PLUS showing a green puppy learning the 'sit'.


----------



## buckeye1

I was wondering is it to old to teach click training. Our dog is 7 months old and I feel she may be to old learn. I have tried many times and all she does is either look at it or just ignore the sound. I mainly need to teach her while she is enjoying her daily walks and I need to teach or make her learn to walk closer or to stay out of the bushes or flower beds along the way. That video is nice and the puppy learned fast. I feel our pup maybe out of the clicker stage.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

No dog is too old to train, with a clicker or any other method, and especially not at 7 months.


----------



## Shade

buckeye1 said:


> I was wondering is it to old to teach click training. Our dog is 7 months old and I feel she may be to old learn. I have tried many times and all she does is either look at it or just ignore the sound. I mainly need to teach her while she is enjoying her daily walks and I need to teach or make her learn to walk closer or to stay out of the bushes or flower beds along the way. That video is nice and the puppy learned fast. I feel our pup maybe out of the clicker stage.





Cassidy's Mom said:


> No dog is too old to train, with a clicker or any other method, and especially not at 7 months.


I absolutely agree with Debbie, it's never too old to teach a dog new tricks! I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how quickly a dog adapts to the clicker when used properly


----------



## Unforgiving

Hey guys, I have read on different threads that clicker training the dog with its meal food, around meal time can be effective. Others have said not to do this. Can anyone advise?


----------



## Pax8

Unforgiving said:


> Hey guys, I have read on different threads that clicker training the dog with its meal food, around meal time can be effective. Others have said not to do this. Can anyone advise?


Kaiju practices for his mealtime food almost every meal. I don't really see how it could be a bad thing. Maybe if you only exclusively practiced at mealtimes. Then it might be difficult to generalize behaviors because mealtimes are typically at home. But as long as you are also practicing in other areas and at other times, I don't see how a little extra practice could be detrimental.


----------



## Unforgiving

Awesome! So I can train at feeding time and in between with different treats. Can anyone advise at what age I should look at using scent pads for basic tracking beginnings when feeding? Should I get basic obedience down first?? Or is variety good


----------



## gsforever

What is meant by loading clicker?
Also can clickers be used and also the common voice commands and hand signals at same time?? Should we start with only one method sorry have not had a dog in many many years.

I'm thinking one method not to confuse pups but not sure of much.


----------



## Pax8

Loading the clicker just means clicking and feeding a piece of food several times so your dog makes the connection that food follows the click.

Yes, you use hand/vocal signals with the clicker. The click doesn't indicate what behavior the dog should do, it marks when the dog does the right behavior. So if you say "sit" and the dog sits down, you click the second the dog's butt touches the ground to communicate that that was what you wanted.


----------



## gsforever

Pax8 said:


> Loading the clicker just means clicking and feeding a piece of food several times so your dog makes the connection that food follows the click.
> 
> Yes, you use hand/vocal signals with the clicker. The click doesn't indicate what behavior the dog should do, it marks when the dog does the right behavior. So if you say "sit" and the dog sits down, you click the second the dog's butt touches the ground to communicate that that was what you wanted.


Thank you, starting to make sense now


----------



## GSD316

Any clicker training videos available? Got my hands full with our new pup so want to make sure I start off on the right foot.


----------



## Miykael81

Our trainer recently introduced this and our little boy has taken to it quite well. Now if I could just get him to always pay attention to me.....


----------

